# Contacting Eura Mobil



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello. Can anyone suggest how I can make contact with Eura Mobil direct. I have been into the Eura Mobil website and requested answers to my questions via the site contact link. I have also sent them four e-mails at [email protected] none of which have been acknowledged let alone answered. Does anyone have an alternative contact e-mail, perhaps? Many thanks.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi. You could try Emm Bee Caravans in Bury, Lancashire. They have just taken on the Euro Mobil franchise. Telephone number is 0161 797 2988
Alan


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried emailing them a few times without success.

In the end we stopped over for the night as we were passing close by. We bought some replacement trims.

Their phone number as shown on the invoice is: +49(0)6701/203-0

A second phone number is: 06701/203-522 and the name under "Sachbearbeiter" is Herr Delker. If it's the person we spoke to he can speak english. In fact, we found three people that can speak english.

If your problem is related to habitation electrics on a much earlier model (our's is '94) we have the details of the company that manufactured the unit located behind the passenger seat. Aura-mobil no longer deal with this company and if you need repairs/replacements you will need to contact the company direct.

I would be interested to know how you get on with the new local franchise.

Hope that helps.

Rog


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks midnightrambler and ivys for your input. Dennis.


----------



## yasmin (Nov 14, 2007)

*euramobil contact details germany*

you can contact euramobil at the factory in germany in sprendlingen on tel no 00496701203543 you will speak to petra who speaks excellent english.Alternatively you can email petra at [email protected]
hope this helps
roy o


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Many thanks yasmin. I shall give this lead a try.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*euramobile*

I have contacted euramobile on 3 occasions recently, and had a good and fast response, I could look up what email I used if you dont have any luck, let me know.


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, my sincere thanks to those who have been able to provide advice on contacting Eura Mobil. So far, I have sent a message direct from Eura Mobil's own website, followed by three e-mails to [email protected] and one e-mail to [email protected] all with no response. Unless anyone has any other contacts, I shall try the phone contacts listed earlier. I guess that ultimately I could drive to their manufacturing plant but this does seem a little excessive. Thanks again everyone.


----------

